# Tourist Travel to Philippines



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

FYI: https://www.laprensalatina.com/phil...4rbF4_EleyP3oz4tQ5FfgZ4VPSugfIJn3jemwSLobBQSw

Chuck


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

bidrod said:


> FYI: https://www.laprensalatina.com/phil...4rbF4_EleyP3oz4tQ5FfgZ4VPSugfIJn3jemwSLobBQSw
> 
> Chuck


Seems like they want to kill the economy for a long time! Most likely, what the Philippines will have to worry about is finding countries that will allow their tourists to come here.

Related to that, Subic Freeport put these tourist guidelines out yesterday. See attachment. Why would anyone want to be a "tourist" for more than 2 nights if they have to quarantine for 14 days? The 2 night requirements are a hassle too!


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bidrod said:


> FYI: https://www.laprensalatina.com/phil...4rbF4_EleyP3oz4tQ5FfgZ4VPSugfIJn3jemwSLobBQSw
> 
> Chuck


I did put a "Like" but I dislike what the info say 

****! I had hope low risk regions as Palawan would open for "western" tourists earlier because they have talked about it there since June allready. 

((My injury will not be solved any soon anyway, but I had plan to send a Swedish friend of mine there to make some preparings for a business I plan to start there. I have the knowledge of the administration part and he has the knowledge of the startup body work part so he can lead some Filipinos to do it. I don't dare to just hire Filipinos to do it, because not even many Filipino OWNERS of such busineses know how to do ia step of the process correct!!! (After the preparing/startup of that business there will be a waiting period anyway, so I had thought shortening that so things can be ready for the income making start soon after I arrive.))


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Lunkan said:


> I did put a "Like" but I dislike what the info say
> 
> ****! I had hope low risk regions as Palawan would open for "western" tourists earlier because they have talked about it there since June allready.
> .....


But to open them up would expose them to risks of virus being brought in. Also people traveling there would go through high risk areas like Manila and or Cebu.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Manitoba said:


> But to open them up would expose them to risks of virus being brought in.


 Yes, but Palawan has much tourism business and they will go bankruptcy so Palawan economy will get harder to recover than elsewhere. Perhaps province politicians think like that. Or perhaps they just talked about opening to try to become popular amoung tourist businesses. I BELIEVE it was province politicians who I did read about in June they talked about opening "soon". 



Manitoba said:


> Also people traveling there would go through high risk areas like Manila and or Cebu.


 I don't know if plans are changed because of covid but Palawan aimed at geting foreign flights DIRECT to Palawan. 
E g not sure if it was decided or just discussed about direct flights (from China) to San Vicente which tried to catch up with El Nido concerning tourism.


----------



## heftymagician (Sep 6, 2020)

DonAndAbby said:


> Seems like they want to kill the economy for a long time! Most likely, what the Philippines will have to worry about is finding countries that will allow their tourists to come here.
> 
> Related to that, Subic Freeport put these tourist guidelines out yesterday. See attachment. Why would anyone want to be a "tourist" for more than 2 nights if they have to quarantine for 14 days? The 2 night requirements are a hassle too!


I mean if you look how the government handled this pandemic, fairly certain they brought this upon themselves with how badly damaged the economy is. Also it would be a terrible idea to let tourists come here! Yet local filipinos can't even leave their own country.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

heftymagician said:


> I mean if you look how the government handled this pandemic, fairly certain they brought this upon themselves with how badly damaged the economy is. Also it would be a terrible idea to let tourists come here! Yet local filipinos can't even leave their own country.


We have to ask is the health aspects worth the economic aspects?

I know that it is risky to compare the statistics across countries, different definitions, testing rates, different levels of complance and perhaps even political interference in some cases, but if you look at the numbers the Philippines is on par with Canada. The Philippines has far less medical resources, many more people living in circumstances which are conducive to social distancing like large multinational families in a small house etc and yet is doing as well in total as wealthy Canada, The Philippines is doing this with about 3 times the population so on a per capita basis is blowing Canada out of the water.

Is it worth the economic impact? You can recover from an economic impact, hard tp recover from death, hard for a society to recover from widespread deaths that can lead to a breakdown in the social order.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Its with mixed feelings that I read that. On one hand I can totally understand why - the risk of a flood of international tourists bringing the virus is very high. On the flipside I last saw my gf in October 2019 and now I know it will only be late 2021 when we can even hope to see each other. Its going to be a tough ride and of course I know we are not alone. Couples are separated globally. 

I wonder which countries will be in the travel bubble and if it will only be open to citizens of that country? For example once international tourism opens will I (UK citizen) be able to fly SIN-ILO or will only Singaporeans be allowed to do that (initially)? Hope they clear that up. 

Oh well nothing we can do about it. Thanks for posting the link, its the first clear article I have seen on the subject. 

Everyone stay safe.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

KatanaDV20 said:


> Its with mixed feelings that I read that. On one hand I can totally understand why - the risk of a flood of international tourists bringing the virus is very high. On the flipside I last saw my gf in October 2019 and now I know it will only be late 2021 when we can even hope to see each other. Its going to be a tough ride and of course I know we are not alone. Couples are separated globally.
> 
> I wonder which countries will be in the travel bubble and if it will only be open to citizens of that country? For example once international tourism opens will I (UK citizen) be able to fly SIN-ILO or will only Singaporeans be allowed to do that (initially)? Hope they clear that up.
> 
> ...


That's tough, possible to meet in another country? 

I really feel for you guys in this situation.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

cvgtpc1 said:


> That's tough, possible to meet in another country?
> 
> I really feel for you guys in this situation.


That is what my Asawa's sister and her American Fiancee are checking into. They are discussing meeting in Costa Rica, Panama, Belize, or somewhere in that area, getting hitched there and then trying to proceed on to the states. Each Country has their own travel restrictions and quarantines in place so it is quite a mess if even possible.

Fred


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm an optimist, but IMHO, I don't foresee foreign tourists be allowed to enter the PI for several more years.

The well known attitude here is no back to normal until a vaccine. The PI will not open for foreigner arrivals the day after a vaccine is available. There will likely be an observation period to measure the degree of immunity which could lasts months or years.

The PI had over 8 million tourist arrivals in 2019 and was targeting 9.2 million in 2020. https://businessmirror.com.ph/2019/12/27/philippines-welcomes-its-8-millionth-foreign-tourist/

Foolish to think they will permit millions of arrivals from all over the planet until some scientific based degree of immunity or the extinction of Covid-19. The PI will likely do a long study which could take months or years on which countries they will allow to visit as tourists based on each countries vaccination effectiveness to it's citizens.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Hey_Joe said:


> ......
> 
> The PI will not open for foreigner arrivals the day after a vaccine is available. There will likely be an observation period to measure the degree of immunity which could lasts months or years.
> 
> .....


My thinking is just about the opposite of that. I think that as soon as a vaccine is in widespread distribution that the Philippines will reopen pretty quickly.

The tourism sector is very important and has been hid very hard here. I am in a tourist area and many places that could open have not. Not for reasons associated with fear of the virus but from lack of customers. 

My dive shop that I go to is now happy with getting 10 tanks a day (10 individual dives, often only 5 different divers) where they were once doing up to 50 to 60 tanks. Some days they only are getting 5 tanks, they now close Sundays when they were 7 days before.We go diving and do not see other dive boats at a site when 3 or 4 boats were common. Boats limited to 50% of previous capacity.

The government has pretty well run out of money to support a lockdown without a lot of social implications, they need to open the economy very quickly or they could be facing serious consequences.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> That is what my Asawa's sister and her American Fiancee are checking into. They are discussing meeting in Costa Rica, Panama, Belize, or somewhere in that area, getting hitched there and then trying to proceed on to the states. Each Country has their own travel restrictions and quarantines in place so it is quite a mess if even possible.
> 
> Fred


Are filipinos allowed to travel, I thought that had been stopped.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Gary D said:


> Are filipinos allowed to travel, I thought that had been stopped.


I don't know anything about it, all I know is that she said they are discussing it and he is looking into the possibility. She is here at our house about 4 times a week and they jabber in Tagalog constantly so what I hear about is what my wife tells me later.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

fmartin_gila said:


> That is what my Asawa's sister and her American Fiancee are checking into. They are discussing meeting in Costa Rica, Panama, Belize, or somewhere in that area, getting hitched there and then trying to proceed on to the states. Each Country has their own travel restrictions and quarantines in place so it is quite a mess if even possible.
> Fred


Perhaps he can do a virtual marriage via zoom or skype? 

https://en.as.com/en/2020/05/27/other_sports/1590545661_862024.html

https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2020/04/coronavirus-covid-19-wedding-online/ 



Gary D said:


> Are filipinos allowed to travel, I thought that had been stopped.


Currently, only essential travel of outbound Filipinos will be allowed. Non-essential travel for leisure and tourism purposes will not be permitted.
Last updated: PH Local Time, SEPTEMBER 07, 2020, 02:35 AM 
https://www.philippineairlines.com/en/ph/home/covid-19/departingfromtheph


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey_Joe said:


> Perhaps he can do a virtual marriage via zoom or skype?


What comes next, a virtual honeymoon?


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Hey_Joe said:


> I'm an optimist, but IMHO, I don't foresee foreign tourists be allowed to enter the PI for several more years.
> 
> The well known attitude here is no back to normal until a vaccine. The PI will not open for foreigner arrivals the day after a vaccine is available. There will likely be an observation period to measure the degree of immunity which could lasts months or years.


While I can see where you are coming from I highly doubt this will happen. It will devastate the fragile tourism industry there -a sector which brings in gazillions of $$$ and even more so from foreign visitors. 

The govt knows very well it will one day have to make the call on opening and injecting much needed cash into the country vs. how big the threat of incoming infections is. 

It is not an easy choice for any govt but I feel they will impose very strict entry procedures and maybe open in a years time. 

We all know that testing is a single-point event. You can get tested today, hear that its a negative result and then get infected that same evening because you touched a door handle and then rubbed the corner of your eye because of an itch. 

I feel we will for many many years to come just have to learn to live with C19 always lurking in the background. Until a vaccine removes it.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

pagbati said:


> What comes next, a virtual honeymoon?


 https://www.virtualhoneymoon.com/


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> Seems like they want to kill the economy for a long time! Most likely, what the Philippines will have to worry about is finding countries that will allow their tourists to come here.
> 
> Related to that, Subic Freeport put these tourist guidelines out yesterday. See attachment. Why would anyone want to be a "tourist" for more than 2 nights if they have to quarantine for 14 days? The 2 night requirements are a hassle too!


To make things worse or more confusing...not everyone is following the same rules that were outlined. Bohol was officially identified and approved as one of these Department of Tourism"TRAVEL BUBBLES" and some foreigners have already been allowed here!

Every where I am reading the same information...NO tourists allowed to travel here...and then:

I met two guys from Germany on Sunday at McDonald's during breakfast and had a lengthy conversation with them, (they noticed my PADI scuba patch on my jacket and asked me about the area dive sites). They told me they were required to purchase a round trip ticket, proof of pre-paid reservations for their room during their entire stay, and they were not allowed to exit the airport in Manila and were restricted to no contact with anyone in the airport and transferred directly to their gate and flight to Panglao, Bohol and came straight here. They had to have had an approved PCR Test from their originating country showing they were negative for the virus AND take another PCR Test upon arrival here in Bohol. They were only quarantined until the results of the test were made available, which the two guys said was only one and a half days and then they were allowed out...roaming free around the Province of Bohol.

They came here to go scuba diving and swim with the whale sharks and said they were actually enjoying their stay so far and the restrictions were not too bad...but I am not so sure how that will go after someone contacts the virus and either brings it here or takes it back home with them...


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Department of Tourism"TRAVEL BUBBLES" and some foreigners have already been allowed here.


 Has anyone seen any (official) info about where there are or will be (soon) travel bubbles for people arriving from OUTSIDE the Philippines?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Has anyone seen any (official) info about where there are or will be (soon) travel bubbles for people arriving from OUTSIDE the Philippines?


The biggest problem is that it changes so rapidly you never know what the lates rule in fashion will be by the time you arrive.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Gary D said:


> The biggest problem is that it changes so rapidly you never know what the lates rule in fashion will be by the time you arrive.


I have no issue with the rules changing as the situation evolves, however my wish is that there would be a single site where all the up to date rules were posted and explained. Then if any question we could simply refer to that site.

I also have issue with the rules changing after a flight departs, if a clearance is given for a flight it should be locked in from several hours prior to departure. This would avoid the situation like at NAIA where LSIs are getting trapped there because their flights were canceled at the last minute.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Has anyone seen any (official) info about where there are or will be (soon) travel bubbles for people arriving from OUTSIDE the Philippines?


The Philippine Department of Tourism, (DOT), is the one responsible for setting up and managing the so called "Travel Bubbles"...but I find their website is NOT kept up to date and current with what is actually happening on the ground in today's World. It seems that their IT guy who is responsible for updating the website is about 8 or 10 months behind what is actually happening!

Their website is: tourism.gov.ph if you are interested in more information.

In the last few days, the tourism department has been flooding the market with tons of NEW television advertisements on all the cable channels about how it is still MORE FUN IN THE PHILIPPINES and at the end of every ad spot...it just says...SOON...printed in large letters across the TV screen...as if they are planning something really BIG for the tourism industry in the near future!


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Their website is: tourism.gov.ph if you are interested in more information.


I made a (hasty) check there before I asked, but I didn't fin any info. That's why I asked 

The divers you talked about earlier - I suppouse they got the info somewhere they coul come and dive in the Philippines. It woul be interesting to get to know where.

(I friend of mine is some low by he can't live as he want because of covi, he was close to change his life when covid halted things. He want to go to Palawan in jan-feb. It would be nice if I can cheer him up bby finding info he can


----------



## bizwizard (Jan 16, 2019)

Where are you able to go diving, Manitoba?


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Lunkan said:


> Has anyone seen any (official) info about where there are or will be (soon) travel bubbles for people arriving from OUTSIDE the Philippines?


Google Travel Bubble Tourism, Philippines, click on news to see some articles. 

I have not heard nor read anywhere about foreign tourist arrivals into tourism type bubble plans. 

A tourism bubble is being discussed in my area, (La Union) but may be limited to residents from certain local areas.
https://newsinfo.inquirer.net/1326898/baguio-eyes-return-of-tourists-but-not-from-metro-manila

Not everyone is in agreement. Benguet Governor Melchor Diclas last week welcomed the opening of tourism in Baguio City but reiterated the province remains closed. (How can one enter Baguio if one can't enter the province?)
https://www.sunstar.com.ph/article/1869506/Baguio/Local-News/Benguet-not-consulted-over-Baguio-tourism-opening

There are many who have Covid mania fear, don't have a dog in the fight of the tourism sector who want the quarantines in place and rat on those who violate protocols. This is one example. If one follows the news there are many other instances. 
https://mb.com.ph/2020/06/19/erring-tourist-establishment-closed-down-in-la-union/

It appears Quarantine protocols have gone from science based to science/economic based, from centralized protocols to decentralized (with strict local action) protocols. Meaning protocols where one lives will most likely differ from where one seeks to travel. Establishing a website listing thousands of each cities constantly changing protocol would be impossible to maintain & not be practical. 

I live in a tourist area. Not too long ago, a few Covid positives here would have forced a province or city lock-down. The numbers are much higher now and it appears LGU's are only locking down the Brgy infected area only. Economic versus science based? 

There are strict protocols for entering the province where I live. Some have valid reasons for traveling into, some are getting travel authorization stating the reason for travel pass is travel for work/business trip but are actually are engaging in tourism.  

Other locations require permission to enter, 14 day quarantine, a covid test. I know of some who have or are about to fly "in country" travel using one of the criteria on PAL's criteria for flights within the PI. 
https://www.philippineairlines.com/en/ph/home/covid-19/travelingwithintheph


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

bizwizard said:


> Where are you able to go diving, Manitoba?


Moalboal Cebu province. Not all the dive places are open but I have been diving since mid July with Cebu Dive Centre here.

They are great to dive with and the best prices that I have seen per dive here. (800 p a shore dive or 900 boat dive including sanctuary fees, I just give 1000 and let them throw the change in the tip jar for the staff.)

The dive sights are as good as any others I have seen her too.


----------



## bizwizard (Jan 16, 2019)

Thanks. Moalboal is high on my list--once we can leave Luzon. I dove Mactan in January only because I happened to be there, and was surprised at how good the diving was.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Moalboal is well worth the trip. It is a lot nicer to dive here when there are not a lot of other divers around, In March some dive sights were pretty crowded some days.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Pearl, here's an opportunity to leave your hole & head up the mountain. 
https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/news/regions/755764/baguio-lays-out-requirements-for-region-1-tourists-arriving-starting-september-22/story/


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

What a hassle though to get around as a tourist, I wonder how many people would want to put themselves or family members through all that only to end up stuck at this tourist trap or in some sort of 14 day quarantine on a return trip.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Hey_Joe said:


> There are many who have Covid mania fear, don't have a dog in the fight of the tourism sector who want the quarantines in place


Baguio city residents on Wednesday expressed uncertainty and fear over the local government’s plan to open the city to tourists from Region I amid the coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) pandemic.

Published September 16, 2020 10:30pm
https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/news/regions/755906/baguio-residents-wary-of-tourists-as-city-opens-on-sept-22/story/


----------



## bizwizard (Jan 16, 2019)

M.C.A. said:


> What a hassle though to get around as a tourist, I wonder how many people would want to put themselves or family members through all that only to end up stuck at this tourist trap or in some sort of 14 day quarantine on a return trip.


One of the reasons I retired here was to avail myself of the many wonderful dive spots around this beautiful country. But I certainly will not be going anywhere if there is even a possibility of that 14-day quarantine somehow being invoked at either end.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bizwizard said:


> One of the reasons I retired here was to avail myself of the many wonderful dive spots around this beautiful country. But I certainly will not be going anywhere if there is even a possibility of that 14-day quarantine somehow being invoked at either end.


It's a real issue, I was warned by one of my friends that in his region of Luzon, Bicol region that if you go past a certain city you'll be stopped on your way back and quarantined for 14 days and it'll be on your dime.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> It's a real issue, I was warned by one of my friends that in his region of Luzon, Bicol region that if you go past a certain city you'll be stopped on your way back and quarantined for 14 days and it'll be on your dime.


A friend emailed me this link showing an expat youtuber who lives in southern Leyte. Apparently he traveled to Tacloban to get car parts and was not allowed to return home to southern Leyte until he got authorization & then had to do a 14 day quarantine.

Click on the black link at the top to watch.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

"Diving"
If I'm correct informed whole Palawan is now open INSIDE Palawan. (I don't know if they have as in between different municipalies at Leyte within same "zone" they have checkpoints where you need to show negative test result document to pass.) 

Lots of nice diving places at Palawan. Even a diver travelling in the world making movies about it got wowed.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Two articles that somewhat reveal a gauge into when foreign tourists may be allowed or may not be allowed into the country. The state of calamity has been extended to Sept 2021 and only 4 of 81 provinces have agreed to allow buses to pass through their province. If it's not open for citizens to travel, how can it open for foreign tourist to enter and travel? 


Duterte extends Philippines' COVID-19 state of calamity by one year
Published September 18, 2020 5:23pm
The President said the extension would allow the national and local governments to continue utilizing appropriate funds, including the Quick Response Funds, in their disaster preparedness and response efforts to contain the spread of COVID-19 
https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/news/nation/756205/duterte-extends-philippines-covid-19-state-of-calamity-by-one-year/story/

Out of the 81 provinces asked for permission, Delgra said only four have agreed to open the provincial bus routes 
Published September 16, 2020 6:15pm
https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/news/regions/755863/ltfrb-provincial-buses-allowed-to-ply-routes-in-september/story/


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> Out of the 81 provinces asked for permission, Delgra said only four have agreed to open the provincial bus routes
> Published September 16, 2020 6:15pm
> https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/news/regions/755863/ltfrb-provincial-buses-allowed-to-ply-routes-in-september/story/


These bus routes should be a right and not controlled by the LGU's, how is that Manila can manage bus/jeepeny routes and the Provincial area's can't. Man I'm getting tired of no form of public transportation, it's been too long and it's time to open up all routes.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> These bus routes should be a right and not controlled by the LGU's, how is that Manila can manage bus/jeepeny routes and the Provincial area's can't. Man I'm getting tired of no form of public transportation, it's been too long and it's time to open up all routes.


My observation since quarantine began is protocols have gone from NGO (centralized, top down) to LGU (decentralized). The caveat "with strict local action" given to LGU's gives LGU's authority to set "localized" protocols, deny citizens from other areas in buses from freely entering an LGU who don't want them there.

I don't foresee any change until the caveat "with strict local action" is taken away from LGU's and/or protocols revert back to NGO Centralized without the caveat "with strict local action".


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Lunkan said:


> Has anyone seen any (official) info about where there are or will be (soon) travel bubbles for people arriving from OUTSIDE the Philippines?


This article discusses Asia area.

As Asia's 'travel bubbles' fail to materialize, travelers face prospect of long winter at home
Published 19th September 2020
https://edition.cnn.com/travel/article/tourism-bubbles-asia-reopening-coronavirus/index.html


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

But how did the new German diver tourists at Bohol get it?
Any more such "tourist bubbles in the Philippines?


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Lunkan said:


> But how did the new German diver tourists at Bohol get it?
> Any more such "tourist bubbles in the Philippines?


My thoughts as well.

According to this Sept 17, 2020 article, Panglao International Airport is open only to sweeper flights bringing in residents that had been stranded elsewhere in the Philippines. 
https://businessmirror.com.ph/2020/09/17/arrivals-down-76-but-travel-fair-nets-buyers/


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Italy are trialling covid free flights were everyone is tested at the airport, 90 mins swab test, and have separate areas so that they can't mix with non tested passengers. It's sort of what Emirates have been doing all along. If the Philippines wanted to open up to tourists I hope they are watching


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Gary D said:


> Italy are trialling covid free flights were everyone is tested at the airport, 90 mins swab test, and have separate areas so that they can't mix with non tested passengers. It's sort of what Emirates have been doing all along. If the Philippines wanted to open up to tourists I hope they are watching


To be valid they should do the swab test then isolate passengers separately until results are known. That wan someone who had the virus could not pass it on to someone who will test negative and allow the virus to spread.


----------

